# 65k XP Quest



## Dragaron (18. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt im Bekanntenkreis gehört, dass es ein Quest von einem Schamanen geben soll, das 65000 Erfahrungspunkte bringt, ist da was dran?

mfg


----------



## Senubirath (18. April 2009)

Jap.... die gibts.... habe damit 2 lvl gepackt XD

Ist en gobo im KL..... 3 Quests.

-Ein Buch des Groll suchen (in Talabec bei der einen kneipe im Orvr.... hinten an der treppe)
-15 Spieler killen im O-RVR oder den neuen Toren von Ekrund
-Orkbanna hissen un ne minute verteitigen 


Bin mir nur net sicher ob es net noch mehr gibt... bis jetzt hatte ich nur die 3 zur verfügung^^


----------



## Kiyon (18. April 2009)

jo gibt nur 3 davon aber trotzdem net schlehct hat mer fix den slayer von 20-22 glvlt^^ ich hab erst gedacht das des nen schlechter scherz wäre wo da dran stand das die 62k(?) ep gibt


----------



## Dragaron (18. April 2009)

Ist es einer, der abwechselt in den KL ist, oder hat jedes KL einen Questgeber? Und ist der auch in jedem Tier?


----------



## Erdnüssbauer (18. April 2009)

KL? leute ich versteh nur bahnhof! was ist denn KL? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch soviel ep für ne quest haben. gibts das auch auf destro seite? wo denn nun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## allakazomm (18. April 2009)

Diese Quest gibt es Tatsächlich. In Averland steht nahe dem Flugmeister ein Gobo der die drei Quests vergibt.
Ja richtig , drei mal 65K xp was mir richtig Spass bereitet hat.Beim ersten musste ich ne Flagge in nen Dreckhügel stellen. Der Hügel oder Haufen ist beim Turm Sfz in Saphery. Das ding 1 min bewachen, fertig.
Der zweite glaub 5 Gegener in Avalorn und Saphery töten.
Der dritte die Knochenhügel zertstören in Avalorn.
Alles Easy Quest und gehen innerhalb von 10 min zusammen.
Uber 180 K xp das macht locker einen LVL.
THX an die Entwickler.
;-)


----------



## allakazomm (18. April 2009)

Genau , das Buch in Talabec hinter der Taverne war dabei, das hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## Geige (18. April 2009)

ähm gibts die für die Ordnung auch? o.O


----------



## Kiyon (18. April 2009)

ja ich hab sei im warcamp von düsterlande abgeholt von ne Grollpriester oder isowas


----------



## Senubirath (18. April 2009)

Erdnüssbauer schrieb:


> KL? leute ich versteh nur bahnhof! was ist denn KL?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kl = WC = Kriegslager ^^


Btw... sin net 5 sonder 15 Spieler... aber das geht schnell wenn man in fahrt is XD


----------



## ManicK (18. April 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Kl = WC = Kriegslager ^^
> 
> 
> Btw... sin net 5 sonder 15 Spieler... aber das geht schnell wenn man in fahrt is XD




KL = Kriegslager
WC = Warcamp

...


----------



## eschaton (18. April 2009)

müssten eigentlich 4 sein

- die mit dem buch
- 15 spieler töten
- die flagge aufstellen und verteidigen
- das mit den knochen


also 4x 63k xp´s ... sehr nett


----------



## Yanotoshi (18. April 2009)

blöde Frage, wie kann ich an diesem Tore von ekrund teilnehmen? bin lvl 30, wo muss ich hin?


----------



## ManicK (18. April 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> blöde Frage, wie kann ich an diesem Tore von ekrund teilnehmen? bin lvl 30, wo muss ich hin?



blöde antwort... wie wäre es erst mal zur markierung auf der karte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (18. April 2009)

eschaton schrieb:


> müssten eigentlich 4 sein
> 
> - die mit dem buch
> - 15 spieler töten
> ...



Ups... habe doch die eine unterschlagen^^

Kann passieren XD


Aber war echt ne geniale idee XD Diese questreihe.... mich würde jetzt nur interessieren welche Schritte die Ordies ham


----------



## Dragaron (18. April 2009)

allakazomm schrieb:


> Diese Quest gibt es Tatsächlich. In Averland steht nahe dem Flugmeister ein Gobo der die drei Quests vergibt.



In welchem Tier ist denn das? Bin noch recht neu und kenn z.Z. nur T1 und T2.


----------



## Yanotoshi (18. April 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> blöde antwort... wie wäre es erst mal zur markierung auf der karte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn es mal eine gäbe, man soll ja im SC Tore von ekrund das machen, ja aber wie mhh


----------



## Amitriya (18. April 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> blöde antwort... wie wäre es erst mal zur markierung auf der karte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Antwort ist wirklich so blöde, blöder geht es schon garnicht mehr. Nehme mal an Du hast die Quest nicht gemacht? Sonst wüsstest Du nämlich, dass im Questtext Unsinn steht und es auch keinerlei markierungen gibt wo man hinfliegen müsste.



Yanotoshi schrieb:


> wenn es mal eine gäbe, man soll ja im SC Tore von ekrund das machen, ja aber wie mhh



Das Buch des Grolls findest Du nicht, wie im Questext beschrieben, in Ekrund (nicht Tore von Ekrund, davon steht da nicht mal was, zumindest stand da bei mir - Quest im Düsterlanden WC angenommen - nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sondern am Nordpass und dort um genau zu sein bei Orgrunds Taverne auf der Treppe der hinteren (!) Tür. Falls es um  den zweiten Step geht: Auch dafür mußt Du nicht in die Tore von Ekrund, sondern kannst Alternativ die Gegner im Open RvR töten.

Ist wieder typisch GoA und ihre Super Übersetzungen, der Questtext führt derart in die Irre, das man das Buch des Grolls eigentlich nur durch Zufall findet oder wenn man die Quest nun zufällig direkt am Nordpass annimmt und nicht wie ich in den Düsterlanden (oder wenn man warhammer alliance foren liest).  Während in der englischen Version noch sinngemäß steht "sucht in den Toren von Ekrund oder bei Ogrunds Taverne" steht in der deutschen Version "Im Namen des Hochkönigs Thorgrimm Grollbart beauftrage ich dich nun, nach Ekrund zu geh'n und Grolmunns Buch des Grolls zu finden"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (18. April 2009)

Wie ich mir ingame hab sagen lassen heißt der NPC "Listiger Schamane" - im Ostland im KL ist auch einer - doch mit Level 13 hat er noch keine Quest.

Weiß wer welches Level man braucht?


----------



## Kiyon (18. April 2009)

schätze 20+ da du t3 nordpass musst und du mit lvl20 den flugpunkt automatisch bekommst


----------



## Ankar (18. April 2009)

JEp die gibts, bei mir gabs aber nur 63k ep^^ Und es waren 4 Quests, auf order seite^^ 

Zuerst das Buch, dann die 15 Spieler, dann das Banner und dann noch die 5 knochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für lvl 32 XD


----------



## ManicK (18. April 2009)

allakazomm schrieb:


> Diese Quest gibt es Tatsächlich. In Averland steht nahe dem Flugmeister ein Gobo der die drei Quests vergibt.
> Ja richtig , drei mal 65K xp was mir richtig Spass bereitet hat.Beim ersten musste ich ne Flagge in nen Dreckhügel stellen. Der Hügel oder Haufen ist beim Turm Sfz in Saphery. Das ding 1 min bewachen, fertig.
> Der zweite glaub 5 Gegener in Avalorn und Saphery töten.
> Der dritte die Knochenhügel zertstören in Avalorn.
> ...




geil! dann bin ich huete 21 mit meinem reaktivierten spalta ^^

jetzt müssen die server mitspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManicK (18. April 2009)

Amitriya schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist wirklich so blöde, blöder geht es schon garnicht mehr. Nehme mal an Du hast die Quest nicht gemacht? Sonst wüsstest Du nämlich, dass im Questtext Unsinn steht und es auch keinerlei markierungen gibt wo man hinfliegen müsste.



laber mal einem BW die ohren dicht. danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (18. April 2009)

Ja gibt es. Kannste dir also ein paar "gratis" Level mit machen.

Wird aber bestimmt bald gefixxt.


----------



## Lynax (19. April 2009)

Is auf jedenfall ne lustige idee =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (19. April 2009)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Wie ich mir ingame hab sagen lassen heißt der NPC "Listiger Schamane" - im Ostland im KL ist auch einer - doch mit Level 13 hat er noch keine Quest.
> 
> Weiß wer welches Level man braucht?



Wir haben mit den Chars innerhalb der Gilde mal geschaut und können sagen, dass mam zwischen 17 und 19 (haben leider keine Chars in dem Bereich) sein muss ^^

mfg


----------



## Andi89 (19. April 2009)

Mhh also ich (Order) kann den mit lvl 36 auch noch machen (den im T3)...

Übrigens ist der Questtext nach dem Notfallfix gestern in Ordnung (zumindest Order), vllt gehört es also so


----------



## Stophl91 (20. April 2009)

kann mal bitte wer eine genau beschreibung geben, wo man die quest annehmen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. April 2009)

Stophl91 schrieb:


> kann mal bitte wer eine genau beschreibung geben, wo man die quest annehmen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ab ca lvl 17, in jedem Kriegslager im T2 oder T3, der NPC heist immer "Listiger Schamane".


----------



## Stophl91 (20. April 2009)

gut danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann schau ich mal, 17 bin ich grad geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: auch auf order seite heißt er "listiger schamane"?


----------



## Norjena (20. April 2009)

Stophl91 schrieb:


> gut danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Isn Gobbo, also tippe mal auf nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Schätze es ist ein Zwerg, einfach alle Qeusts im Kriegslager durchschauen, die 63k Ep sieht man ja auch schon beim Qeust annehmen as Belohnung.


----------



## Kiyon (20. April 2009)

das isn Runenpriester glaub Grolltilgender Runenpriester


----------



## ManicK (20. April 2009)

Stophl91 schrieb:


> gut danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe ...sorry fand ich witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbySoldat (21. April 2009)

Also mit Stufe 17 lässt sich der Questgeber noch nicht ansprechen.


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Also mit 19 konnte ich die erste machen, dann wurde ich 20 und konnte die 2. annehmen. (Vielleicht schon mit 19, wurde durch die Quest lv up.)
Aber mit 20 konnte ich die Nächste nicht annehmen. Werde es mit 21 wieder testen.


----------



## Darnath (21. April 2009)

hi leute!
Spiele Ordie und bin level 37...
Hab die quest im T3 lager angenommen.Die ersten beiden Abschnitte waren kein problem, aber wo finde ich das Grünhautbanner?Es soll ja im t3 rvr sein. Kann ich das dort auch als Huhn holen?


----------



## Norjena (21. April 2009)

Darnath schrieb:


> hi leute!
> Spiele Ordie und bin level 37...
> Hab die quest im T3 lager angenommen.Die ersten beiden Abschnitte waren kein problem, aber wo finde ich das Grünhautbanner?Es soll ja im t3 rvr sein. Kann ich das dort auch als Huhn holen?



Keine Ahnung, hab die Qeust mit meinen 2 Chas mit 21 und 22 gemacht, mit meiner Hexenkriegerin ist die zweite schon nicht mehr möglich...gibt auf Huss leider nix zu mosch´n.

Das Grünhautbanner der Destro ist im Nordpass RvR Gebiet bei der Taverne, ob du da aber auch als Ordie hinmusst...keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ankar (21. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab die Qeust mit meinen 2 Chas mit 21 und 22 gemacht, mit meiner Hexenkriegerin ist die zweite schon nicht mehr möglich...gibt auf Huss leider nix zu mosch´n.
> 
> Das Grünhautbanner der Destro ist im Nordpass RvR Gebiet bei der Taverne, ob du da aber auch als Ordie hinmusst...keine Ahnung.




Im Tablecland nahe dem Destro WC steht das Banner


----------



## Dragaron (23. April 2009)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Also mit Stufe 17 lässt sich der Questgeber noch nicht ansprechen.



Denn muss es Level 18 oder 19 sein.


----------



## Derrania (23. April 2009)

Darnath schrieb:


> Kann ich das dort auch als Huhn holen?



Ja kannst die ganze questreihe als Huhn machen.

Nordpass vom WC direkt nach Süden steht auch ein Banner ...


----------



## Stophl91 (23. April 2009)

hab grad die 2. quest gemacht (bin lvl 20/15 feindliche spieler killen) bin dazu ins szenario tore von ekrund gereist und hab da die quest erfüllt, im szenario konnte man auch direkt die quest bei so einem grollhüter-runenpriester abgeben, das geld, die 27s, hab ich bekommen nur die 63k ep wurden mir nicht gutgeschrieben :/ hab gleich mal nen ticket geschrieben und hoff die können da was machen :/


----------



## Stophl91 (24. April 2009)

antwort von goa:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Vielen Dank für Ihren Fehlerbericht. Das gemeldete Problem ist uns bereits bekannt, Entwickler und Qualitätsicherung untersuchen diesen Fehler bereits. Besuchen Sie regelmäßig unsere Webseite unter: http://www.war-europe.com um über Änderungen im Spiel informiert zu bleiben.

Sollten Sie noch Fragen oder Probleme haben, zögern Sie bitte nicht, uns erneut über das Ticketsystem zu kontaktieren. Beachten Sie bitte, dass Sie auf diese Email nicht antworten können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
das Kundendienst-Team von Warhammer Online


----------



## exec85 (24. April 2009)

Ich denke das ist ne Standart Antwort.. die sind nicht in der Lage solche Fehler zu beheben.. zumindest scheint es so und daher verweisen Sie auf News und darauf das bereits dran "gearbeitet" wird.. was ich eher bezweifle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (27. April 2009)

So, noch einmal eine kurz Info.

Mit *Level 19* konnte ich beim *Listigen Schamanen* die Quest *Stump´nz unta Dampf* annehmen.

Da muss man das Buch aus dem Tier 3 holen. Und es gibt 64 Silber 98 Kupfer und *63000 EP*.

Kann ich da schon hinlaufen? Denn fliegen geht mit Level 19 ja noch nicht!?


----------



## HGVermillion (27. April 2009)

Klar kannst du da schon hinlaufen, ist halt nur auf eingene Lebensgefahr wenn das Buch irgendwo liegt wo es gefährlich sein könnte für einen 19er.


----------



## Aero_one (27. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Klar kannst du da schon hinlaufen, ist halt nur auf eingene Lebensgefahr wenn das Buch irgendwo liegt wo es gefährlich sein könnte für einen 19er.



Liegt im oRvR Gebiet ... zumindest bei der Order. Könnte also "leicht" gefährlich sein =P


----------



## Thront (28. April 2009)

Stophl91 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihren Fehlerbericht. Das gemeldete Problem ist uns bereits bekannt, Entwickler und Qualitätsicherung untersuchen diesen Fehler bereits. Besuchen Sie regelmäßig unsere Webseite unter: http://www.war-europe.com um über Änderungen im Spiel informiert zu bleiben.
> 
> ...




hatte genau das selbe prob. gekommen is t genau die selbe antwort. doof.

hatte mir die questreihe extra für das + 20% ep wochende aufgehoben (wobei ich nich t weiss ob die auch auf die q´s uztreffen).


----------



## Teal (28. April 2009)

Die 20% gab es btw *nur* auf Kill- nicht aber auf Quest-XP... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (28. April 2009)

joa hab mir das ja dunkel gedacht- aber das ist nicht so schlimm, hab viel rvr´t und viel "rum-ge-public-questet".


----------



## lazybone747 (28. April 2009)

Also wo kann man jetzt diese quests holen im chaos KL oder überall? und der Gobo heist "Listiger Schamane" ?


----------



## Dragaron (30. April 2009)

Ja, ich den KL von Ostland und Barak Varr habe ich den Listigen Schamanen schon gesehen.


----------



## Teal (30. April 2009)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> Also wo kann man jetzt diese quests holen im chaos KL oder überall? und der Gobo heist "Listiger Schamane" ?


Im KL bei "Listiger Schamane", genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikXedge (30. April 2009)

So hier mal n kleiner Guid für die Destro seite zu der Quest. Ich gebe kein gewähr auf die angaben, da es bei jedem unterschiedlich sein kann, alles was folgt beruht auf meiner erfahrung.

1. Quest annehemen ab lvl 19/20, bei einem Listigen Schamanen in jedem Kriegslager T2-T3(KL/WC) meistens nahe der Kriegsmeister oder Flugmeister.
2. Die erste quest war bei mir ein Buch holen. Dies ist am Nordpass im RVR bereich, oder aber in dem Szenario "Tore von Erekund"
3. Quest abgeben bei einem Listigen Schamanen
4. Folgequest sind 15 Feindliche Spieler töten in einem RvR gebiet oder ind dem Szenario "Tore von Erekund"
5. Wieder Quest abgeben bei einem Listigen Schamanen und die dritte Folgequest abholen. Diesmal soll man eine Flagge platzieren.
6. Ich habe die flage im Szenario "Tore von Erekund platziert, es wird auf der Karte mit einem großen roten Symbol dargestellt.
7. Quest abgeben und die letzte Quest annehmen. Diesmal soll man Knochen von Zwergen sammeln.
8. Ich habe sie im RvR gebiet gesammelt, welches gebiet weiß ich nichtmehr glaube t3 der orks/zwerge, steht aber im questtext drin.

so jede quest gibt ein bisschen gold und zwischen 62.000 und 65.000 exp

hoffe ich konnte euch helfen


----------



## Dragaron (1. Mai 2009)

So, hab das erste Quest schon mit 19 gemacht und kann sagen, dass 2. gibt es tatsächlich erst ab Level 20.

1. Ab *Level 19* beim *Listigen Schamanen* (z.B. im Kriegslager im Ostland) die Quest *Stump´nz unta Dampf* annehmen.
Hier muss man das Buch aus dem Tier 3 holen. Liegt bei einem Gasthaus im orvr auf der Hintertreppe.

2. Ab *Level 20* beim *Listigen Schamanen* (z.B. im Kriegslager im Ostland) die Quest *Stump´nz unta Dampf* annehmen.
Hier muss man 15 Spieler töten.

Und es gibt *je* 64 Silber 98 Kupfer und *63000 EP*


----------



## soefsn (1. Mai 2009)

Das wird aber kein fehler sein. Die Quest werden ja sogar als besondere Belohnung angegeben. Also von daher gehe ich schon davon aus das das so passt mit den Ep´s die es da gibt.


----------



## Teal (1. Mai 2009)

nikXedge schrieb:


> So hier mal n kleiner Guid für die Destro seite zu der Quest. Ich gebe kein gewähr auf die angaben, da es bei jedem unterschiedlich sein kann, alles was folgt beruht auf meiner erfahrung.
> 
> [...]
> 5. Wieder Quest abgeben bei einem Listigen Schamanen und die dritte Folgequest abholen. Diesmal soll man eine Flagge platzieren.
> [...]


Kleine Ergänzug: Die Flagge kann man natürlich auch in den RvR-Bereichen platzieren. Wird dann wie gewohnt per Questmarkierung angezeigt, wo das genau geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (2. Mai 2009)

So, weiter geht es.

1. Ab *Level 19* beim *Listigen Schamanen* (z.B. im Kriegslager im Ostland) die Quest *Stump´nz unta Dampf* annehmen.
Hier muss man das Buch aus dem Tier 3 holen. Liegt bei einem Gasthaus im orvr auf der Hintertreppe.

2. Ab *Level 20* beim *Listigen Schamanen* (z.B. im Kriegslager im Ostland) die Folgequest *Stump´nz unta Dampf* annehmen.
Hier muss man 15 Spieler töten.

3. Ab *Level 21* beim *Listigen Schamanen* (z.B. im Kriegslager im Ostland) die Folgequest *Stump´nz unta Dampf* annehmen.
Hier muss man das Banner im T3 platzieren.

4. Ab *Level 21* beim *Listigen Schamanen* (z.B. im Kriegslager im Ostland) die Folgequest *Stump´nz unta Dampf* annehmen.
Hier muss man 5 Knochen zerstören.

Und es gibt *je* 64 Silber 98 Kupfer und *63000 EP*
[/quote]


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. Mai 2009)

Quest noch Aktuell?


----------



## Bordin (30. Mai 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Quest noch Aktuell?




jo


----------



## Holy_strike (30. Mai 2009)

Am ptr gibts dann noch eine da muss man nur den zwerg nochmal anscprechen.


----------



## Nònyía (21. Juni 2009)

Hey,

also ist eigentlich ganz einfach, für alle, die nicht drauf kommen oder immer noch nicht wissen, wo er steht:

http://www.wardb.com/npc.aspx?id=90770

und es gibt 4 Quests dieser art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie der Typ für die Order heißt, weiß ich nicht, aber in der Datenbank suchen ist immer eine gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG

p.S: mir ist aufgefallen, dass er anscheinend in jedem WC im t3 steht, zumindest zum abgeben und neu annehmen...

das einzig schwierige an den q ist die erste, das Buch findet ihr hinter Ogrunds taverne im Nordpass, der rest ist eindeutig und wird angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso, zum level... ist im Bereich vom t3, also mein Squig macht es grad mit 25 und mein khaine mit 22, sollte also für alle erreichbar sein


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Juni 2009)

seit dem patch gibt es sogar 5 Quests. Wenn man 19 wird bekommt man Post in dem sich Questgegenstand befindet. rechtsklick auf das item und man bekommt eine Quest wo man einer dieser Zwerge augsuchen soll. Schon hat man die ersten 63k ep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (21. Juni 2009)

Gibts sowas eig. nochmal fürs t4? ^^


----------



## Nònyía (21. Juni 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Gibts sowas eig. nochmal fürs t4? ^^




nein, nochmal nicht, aber man kann die quests auch noch mit 36 machen, musst halt nur aufpassen, dass du im t3 nicht von Ordlern erwischt wirst, die quest kann man auch annehmen.
Für die zweite, die mit den 15 Spielern, geht man einfach wieder ins t4... eben nur aufpassen, dass man als hühnchen nicht vermöbelt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## real.masterofdesaster (21. Juni 2009)

eschaton schrieb:


> müssten eigentlich 4 sein
> 
> - die mit dem buch
> - 15 spieler töten
> ...



Stimmt sind vier Steps.
Schade nur das esnicht mehr davon gibt.
Die Gobos stehen in jedem WC im T3!
Bevor wieder Fragen kommen WC=Warcamp=Kriegslager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Juni 2009)

seit dem patch sind es 5 Quests.....


----------

